# Dog itchiness after surgery advice needed



## Hala (Jun 30, 2017)

I got my cleo spayed about 10 days ago and tomorow she finaly gets her stiches removed. However she's been chewing not the scar but right under it, i'd say her inner thighs. We can't get her to stop et the E-collar is not big enough to reach the inner thighs. Her skin gets red and today it started to swell. She usually itches most in the afternoon when it's realy realy hot. She also keeps on smelling her butt. Is it normal? What should i ask the vet tomorow when i see him?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

If there is no sign of infection, maybe it's just the wound healing. You can gently rub in some coconut oil, warm it in your hands to melt it. As well as being soothing, it won't do any harm if she licks it off.


----------



## Hala (Jun 30, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> If there is no sign of infection, maybe it's just the wound healing. You can gently rub in some coconut oil, warm it in your hands to melt it. As well as being soothing, it won't do any harm if she licks it off.[/QUOTE
> Okay i'll try. There's no sign of infection but maybe an inflamation of the skin, i'll post a pic. Thanks a lot for the advice!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It could be that her stitches have tightened up.

I would dissolve some salt into warm, boiled water, and bathe the stitches. The salt will soften and relax them a little and help to soothe irritation.

Edited to add : Just seen your photo and those stitches do look very tight. I would either bathe them with the salt and water or even phone your Vet - he may be able to nick them out tonight. It only takes a minute.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hala said:


> I got my cleo spayed about 10 days ago and tomorow she finaly gets her stiches removed. However she's been chewing not the scar but right under it, i'd say her inner thighs. We can't get her to stop et the E-collar is not big enough to reach the inner thighs. Her skin gets red and today it started to swell. She usually itches most in the afternoon when it's realy realy hot. She also keeps on smelling her butt. Is it normal? What should i ask the vet tomorow when i see him?


Is it in an area they have shaved when they did the spay operation. Sometimes they can get itchy and sore where they have been shaved sometimes the vets actually shave too close and it can cause razor burn too. Have you tried aloe vera gel on the area that normally soothes and stops and itching or irritation.

Another possibility may be that she has traumatised the skin so much she has introduced bacterial infection, if its red swollen and hot to the touch or hotter then the surrounding area that's normally a sign of infection. In which case might be worth getting the vet to have a look. Sometimes too when its healed the stitches can start pulling and get sore, one of mine needed her stiches out a day or two earlier then they had stated to bring her back as it was healed and pulling and irritating.

Only other thoughts if she is worrying at her butt a lot, is that it could be anal glands that are blocked.


----------



## Hala (Jun 30, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Is it in an area they have shaved when they did the spay operation. Sometimes they can get itchy and sore where they have been shaved sometimes the vets actually shave too close and it can cause razor burn too. Have you tried aloe vera gel on the area that normally soothes and stops and itching or irritation.
> 
> Another possibility may be that she has traumatised the skin so much she has introduced bacterial infection, if its red swollen and hot to the touch or hotter then the surrounding area that's normally a sign of infection. In which case might be worth getting the vet to have a look. Sometimes too when its healed the stitches can start pulling and get sore, one of mine needed her stiches out a day or two earlier then they had stated to bring her back as it was healed and pulling and irritating.
> 
> Only other thoughts if she is worrying at her butt a lot, is that it could be anal glands that are blocked.


I think it might be an infection. Already sent a pic to my vet and anyway she's getting the stiches removed tomorow so he'll check it out. For the anal gland i don't realy know about it (symptoms and stuff) but if by blocked it means that she shouldn't be able to poop normaly then i don't think it's it as she's been pooping and peeing normaly. Thanks a lot because has been realy helpful ❤!


----------



## Hala (Jun 30, 2017)

Hala said:


> I think it might be an infection. Already sent a pic to my vet and anyway she's getting the stiches removed tomorow so he'll check it out. For the anal gland i don't realy know about it (symptoms and stuff) but if by blocked it means that she shouldn't be able to poop normaly then i don't think it's it as she's been pooping and peeing normaly. Thanks a lot because has been realy helpful ❤!


Your post*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hala said:


> I think it might be an infection. Already sent a pic to my vet and anyway she's getting the stiches removed tomorow so he'll check it out. For the anal gland i don't realy know about it (symptoms and stuff) but if by blocked it means that she shouldn't be able to poop normaly then i don't think it's it as she's been pooping and peeing normaly. Thanks a lot because has been realy helpful ❤!


The anal glands are scent glands located either side of the anal opening. You cant really see them as such. What should happen is that when they defecate the anal glands should empty normally. Some don't and get blocked and they can also get infected when this happens they itch and can even get sore. So you see things like them worrying at and licking their butts, some may even scoot their bums along the floor to try to get relief. The vets usually manually express them in the surgery if they are blocked to clear them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hala said:


> View attachment 316980


From the picture it looks like they have shaved below the suture line and her inner thighs pretty close so you may find that's why shes having a go at it. Sometimes when the hair start to grow it can become a bit itching and irritate much like us when we have shaved under our arms really.


----------



## Hala (Jun 30, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> The anal glands are scent glands located either side of the anal opening. You cant really see them as such. What should happen is that when they defecate the anal glands should empty normally. Some don't and get blocked and they can also get infected when this happens they itch and can even get sore. So you see things like them worrying at and licking their butts, some may even scoot their bums along the floor to try to get relief. The vets usually manually express them in the surgery if they are blocked to clear them.[/QUO
> Hopefuly they re not because she just got out of a surgery i dnt want to put her through another one again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its not a surgical procedure, mine had hers done last week, they do it in the consulting room there and then takes a minute or two that's all.


----------



## Hala (Jun 30, 2017)

Okay good to know!


----------



## Hala (Jun 30, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its not a surgical procedure, mine had hers done last week, they do it in the consulting room there and then takes a minute or two that's all.


Hey i need your help once more! I got the stiches removed yesterday. Cleo stopped bitting on the skin so i guess it was the stiches causing all the fuss. However I woke up this morning and the skin around the scar was swollen. It's not red, doesn't smell bad and is not warm, though i would say is pretty big. It doesn't seem to bother her as she's running around and when i touch it it doesn't hurt. The scar looks clean and there's no pus. I wish i knew what it was


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hala said:


> Hey i need your help once more! I got the stiches removed yesterday. Cleo stopped bitting on the skin so i guess it was the stiches causing all the fuss. However I woke up this morning and the skin around the scar was swollen. It's not red, doesn't smell bad and is not warm, though i would say is pretty big. It doesn't seem to bother her as she's running around and when i touch it it doesn't hurt. The scar looks clean and there's no pus. I wish i knew what it was


Sounds odd if its happened now, unless its just inflammation caused by removing and taking the stitches out.
If there was any infection then the vets should have picked up on it yesterday. I would perhaps just keep an eye on it and make sure it isn't getting worse, doesn't feel hot or hotter then the surrounding area and that there doesn't seem to be any discharge and that she remains unbothered by it still. Obviously though I cant see it and how bad it is, so it also wouldn't hurt just to give the vets a ring and ask them what they think they certainly wont mind and it would put your mind at rest either way.


----------



## Hala (Jun 30, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Sounds odd if its happened now, unless its just inflammation caused by removing and taking the stitches out.
> If there was any infection then the vets should have picked up on it yesterday. I would perhaps just keep an eye on it and make sure it isn't getting worse, doesn't feel hot or hotter then the surrounding area and that there doesn't seem to be any discharge and that she remains unbothered by it still. Obviously though I cant see it and how bad it is, so it also wouldn't hurt just to give the vets a ring and ask them what they think they certainly wont mind and it would put your mind at rest either way.


He said that it's probably an inflamation. Nothing to be worried about, i sent him a pic and everything. He said to come back on monday if it's still there he'll clean the wound or something like that.


----------

